# A few simple questions



## BenH83 (Mar 28, 2016)

I am in the process of negotiating a move to Israel - nothing signed and sure yet, but advancing well. The job would be based and paid from Israel, but (it's a condition) the wording of the contract shall state that this global role I would take on does not generate any revenues in Israel. So, my simple questions are: 

1. Does this "no revenue generated in Israel" statement qualifies for olim's full exemption from taxes for ten years?

2. If not, what is the strict minimum necessary in the contract to make this exemption biding?

3. Can any wording in the contract make it so that the Israeli branch will not need to withhold taxes for me? That would avoid me having to claim them back at the end of the year... 

4. Is there an accelerated process to become oleh hadash? The job would possibly start end of June and I would like to benefit from all possible tax exemptions since day 1. 

5. You don't have to give up your other passport in becoming oleh, right?


----------

